# Lillies and Havanese Garden



## Paige

The boys


----------



## whitBmom

Those are great pictures Paige.  That sunset is so beautiful!! You live in such a gorgeous place. Thank you for sharing those with us.


----------



## dboudreau

Wonderful photo's Paige. Thanks for sharing, that Nigel is really growing.


----------



## mintchip

Great photos!!!
PS- What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Doggie Nut

Paige....you've done it again! More beautiful pictures of your boys! I'm still amazed how you manage to get them all to be still long enough for a photo! They are just the cutest little trio.....and loved the sunset too!:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Paige,
What adorable photos and your boys are stunning! I love they way you captured them and how all their faces are smiling! I am sitting in bed on the laptop and my husband leans over and says "AWWWWWW!"

Amanda


----------



## mintchip

reece said:


> It's a Cannon S2 Powershot. My husband says he likes it. It a lower priced camera, we paid $350.00.


That is the same camera I've had for about a year. Your pictures are great!! Much better than mine.:jaw:


----------



## radar_jones

Very Nice Pics. They look so content and photogenic.

Derek


----------



## Melissa Miller

Not sure what I said, but that is greattttt!

It is very hard to get them to all sit there like that. 
You made me think of something else to go put in the photo tips. 

I LOVE this pic! See how nice your color is and no harsh shadows! Great!


----------



## Julie

Great photos Paige!Your husband did a great job!Of course,you got the boys ready!Such a handsome group!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Aww....what an adorable crew you have! Shame on you!  You make me want to get two more Hav's! teehee.

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Beautiful setting and gorgeous pups. Is Nigel the one in the middle? He looks a lot like Kodi. Great photos!


----------



## Jan D

What an adorable trio you have there!!!! Their cuts are adorable. What do you tell your groomer to do? I want Havee to look just like your pups! How old is Nigel now? 

Maybe I'll come to Kentucky to have him groomed!


----------



## Brady's mom

What a stunning group of boys! I can't get my one to sit still long enough for a picture, let alone 3 of them. Great job!


----------



## Lynn

Paige,

I loved your pictures! Thank you for taking the time to share them. Did you say you washed all the boys???:suspicious: How do you get them all clean at the same time??? 

My favorite picture is the last one of the dogs, they look like they are all smiling


----------



## Havtahava

Those pictures are beautiful, Paige!


----------



## TnTWalter

*Wow!!! Truly ADORABLE pictures...*

If we do a calendar...for sure one of these goes in it!

If I had never seen a havanese, these pics would have won me over.
 
Trish


----------



## Doggie Nut

Smart Lady!!:biggrin1: :drama:


----------



## irnfit

That pic should be sent to Hallmark.


----------



## mintchip

:help: :attention:reece please share your tips and secrets---those are GREAT photos!!!!!
Since Melissa is away can you give us tips?:angel: :clap2: :hug: :wave:


----------



## Callalilly

*Gorgeous Garden!*

Paige!

Those are beautiful pictures! You and your hubby make quite a team. I really love the second set, the one of the three boys relaxing took my breath away! They are all beautiful, you are an excellent groomer,  Three hours.....now that's a labor of love!

Do you happen to have a baby pic of Reece? I'd love to see what he looked like as a baby.

P.S. Lovely Lillies too


----------



## juscha

WOW These are great pictures! The colours and everything... WOW


----------



## Julie

Paige,
Like you---I'm not only partial to havs(only I just get one for now)but flowers too!I especially love my lillies this year and wanted to share a few photos....hoto:


----------



## JimMontana

Paige, they do great for you posing together, nice trio. I'm sure BOTH you and hubby could get some good photos. We had a Lab too up till Jan, then after died later replaced by Hav puppy Tully -- so anyway, don't be afraid to include your lab amongst some of your good photos, okay?


----------



## whitBmom

Wow, those are great pictures!! The boys look great and the flowers are so beautiful!!
Julie, I love your flower pics too - it makes me wish I had a garden


----------



## JimMontana

Paige; Funny, I found your Axl June Action right after I'd posted that comment.

What is "crossstitch a picture"? LOL, as I was reading, "I crossstitch so I am waiting for more of my lillies to bloom...", I was thinking, hmmmm, so she does some kind of sewing/fabric craft and is so patient she can wait for flowers to bloom while stitching on the side!?

So do your Havs out-race Axl to get to balls and such? Our Minka is a better retriever than either our Lab or Golden retrievers were! We got our puppy Minka last year after our Golden died. Before that our Lab had still been fetching a lot, but then the speedy little Hav comes along. So along with slowing down in old age, (or depressed after his lifelong sister Golden died), he just kind of gave up then. Minka easily raced and grabbed every ball. She loves chasing and finding balls. Of course your Axl would out-swim them.


----------



## Julie

That would be a very neat cross stitch picture Paige,with your beautiful boys and flowers!:thumb:


----------



## irnfit

Paige, the lillies are beautiful. I have some in my yard and am always looking for more room. I started planting dwarf varieties.


----------



## dboudreau

:whoo: Wonderful pictures Paige and Julie.:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Paige- Your boys are absolutely stunning! They should be models for Havanese calendars and postcards. I can't get over how well they pose for you. I usually only capture a blur. Absolutely beautiful pics!!


----------



## marjrc

OMG, Paige, they are gorgeous pictures of your gorgeous boys!!! I esp. love that last one you posted. 

It is totally not fair that you get to enjoy THREE beautiful, well-behaved Havs, a lovely Lab and all those flowers, the lake, the amazing yard ....... sigh........ *pout*

Care to adopt a 42 yr. old ??? :biggrin1: I come with papers!!


----------



## Julie

Paige,
I want to be adopted too!I'm a little older though(43)but I do yardwork,and know how to groom a hav!I come with a cute hav?


----------



## Laurief

Me too Me too Me too!!! I like Wine, Havs & gardening. Can I come too??!?! I still like the idea of us all buying a compound for Hav owners. 
Laurie


----------



## Julie

Paige,
I wanted to share with you my flower bed......it is alongside my driveway.It is 5-6ft. wide X 8O+ ft.long.I couldn't put my Quince by my lillies
but here are a few more photos.....My pot of Verbenas with a mosquito house I made,the flowerbed,Quincy sitting by a pot of Zinnias in my hosta bed.eace:


----------



## irnfit

Your garden and Quincy are beautiful!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Julie.....Thats so cute!
Um.... I drink wine, I have wine, I will bring wine, I can grow orchids. Sort of. I actually have a green thumb but I do not garden. i can try my hardest to kill something and it lives. Those plants....behind my dogs in the avatar, they keep blooming! I dont water them...I dont touch them! 

Can I come???? Im only 29 though....sorry...ok thats a lie.....

Julie tell me that date on the picture is not there forever. PLEASE take that setting off your camera. If its there forever please send me that so I can remove it. hehe.... Send it to me anyway, its a GREAT photo, let me do a couple of things. Sorry... the photographer in me. I am just loving all of the pics being posted.


----------



## mintchip

Great photos!


----------



## Julie

Uh oh Melissa---
Yes,the date is stamped on all my pictures........that's not a good thing?


----------



## Julie

That's wonderful how you got your starts Paige.I inherited the big white lilly when we bought this house 19+ years ago......it isn't so much to look at and is very tall,but smells absolutely heavenly!At night,it's great just to walk out there to smell the air!Most of the other ones I bought over the years.My Mom is a great gardener and has shared alot with me too,but not lillies...in turn I have shared mine with her and others.It is a fun way to meet new people etc.I have a few day lillies also that are about to bloom.The ones I posted are my asiatic lillies.
Have a great day!


----------



## irnfit

These are my daylillies. I also have a mini variety, but they are out of bloom. I would love to plant more, but have to find the room.


----------



## Laurief

I am a very avid gardener & have loved looking at your flowers. I will post some of my gardens tomorrow. I have a bunch of Lillies that the previous owner left behind & they bloom beautifully every year, but they are at the end of their bloom right now. I also have ton of hostas like Quincy was sitting in!!
Laurie


----------



## MaddiesMom

Julie- Your flowers are beautiful and I *LOVE* Quincy's eyebrows!


----------



## Julie

Pretty flowers Michele......I also try to stay away from the really big ones(tall)...so they are in another spot,like tiger lillies,turtlehead,phlox etc.Yours are really cute.....that's a nice size clump!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Thank you Jeanne......:eyebrows:


----------



## Laurief

After seeing all of our beautiful pictures of gardens, I thought I might share some too. Besides having a passion for Havs - I also have a passion for Gardens!! Here are three of my front gardens, and two from my deck. 
Laurie


----------



## Julie

Beautiful flowers/photos Laurie!:becky:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Geez...you ladies put me to shame!:behindsofa: My thumb is "brown"!:thumb: When any plants or flowers see me coming they shrivel up in fear!:fear: :nono: :bolt: I need HELP!!:help: I LOVED all of your beautiful gardens produced from your "green" thumbs!!:clap2: :thumb: :hail:


----------



## marjrc

Paige wrote:* "We could drink wine, groom our dogs, drink wine, do gardening, drink wine. "*
And along with that I get to enjoy the view, the dogs AND your company??! Heck, I'm packing right NOW!!!!! :whoo: lol

Oh my, those gardens are to die for, Laurie! They are gorgeous! Michele, I love your daylillies. They are so delicate and pretty!

I used to have lovely gardens, but in the past 5, 6 years my health wasn't so great (better now though!) and no one else in this family can tell a dandelion from a tulip! :crazy: The gardens are neglected since I can't sit there and pull weeds for more than 5, 10 mins. and I certainly can't transplant, dig up, and do the heavy duty stuff. sigh...... I do have more potted flowers now though! :biggrin1:

I love seeing the beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## Julie

a few more photos:
This is my black eyed susan vine.......I think it's really neat.I have planted it before from seed but time wise,it doesn't get big enough to climb on my arbor or anything.....so this year I opted to buy a hanging basket!The last is of my Quince.....he is just my cutie!:becky:


----------



## dboudreau

What wonderful Gardens, :cheer2: Can I join the party too:tea:

My Gardens are not very good this year, too much Dog stuff going on. LOL

Here is Sam, and my pet crane "Icabod" and a Lady Slipper in the back yard.


----------



## irnfit

Sam looks so proud to be sitting in front of that sign. :bounce: 
Being an orchid grower, I loved the one of your Lady Slipper.


----------



## marjrc

LOL Ooooooooo, Sam looks sooooooo scary!!  

Love the pictures, Debbie and Julia! Care to come over and tend to my gardens and yard as well? I'm a good cook! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn

*WOW*This is my favorite thread ever! Havanese dogs and flowers sooo beautiful:clap2:

*Paige wrote: "We could drink wine, groom our dogs, drink wine, do gardening, drink wine. "

And along with that I get to enjoy the view, the dogs AND your company??! Heck, I'm packing right NOW!!!!! Marj wrote*

My favorite things too... We have great wineries in Washington state maybe you all should come here. I have flowers.....


----------



## Julie

Love your pictures Debbie!My favorite is the one of Sam!He looks like a rough and tumble guy,I want to just give a hug!:hug:
The sign is an added bonus ound: 

Did someone weld your icabod?Here sometimes you can find someone at a craft show that welds really wierd stuff together to make really incredible yard art.I love that kind of stuff!

Lady slipper-beautiful!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

:bump2:


----------



## Julie

I used to be a wood crafter full time before I had Robbie,and did alot of craft shows with birdhouses,seasonal decor etc.out of old barn wood(rustic stuff).This was one of the things I used to make......toad houses.I set one in my hosta garden just to be cute........look.......a toad!He really isn't inside,but dug a hole in the mulch in front.Thought you all might like to see.


----------



## Havtahava

I hadn't visited this topic since Paige's original post. Now I see I've been missing a whole lot of beauty! I love gardening and have been spending a lot of time outdoors getting my flowers primped and preened. I'll have to try to get some photos later this week. I will be taking a lot of pictures on Saturday, so I'll add some Havs & flowers next week for sure.


----------



## Julie

I also wanted to share a few photos I just took of a couple of my unusual flowers.They may not be unusual in your area though......:biggrin1: 

In a pot on my front steps I potted a strange combination...some lantana,a varigated licorice and an unusual vine I found at a green house.I do not know the name,but it has trumpet like blooms.I really like it because it's wierd!:biggrin1: 

Then I have a climbing shell flower.I over wintered it in my bathroom---plants do not do well in my house at all.It was tough,but we made it through winter.I put it out and the bugs had a field day on it's leaves,but it grew alot more and bloomed just beautiful.Are these not just strange looking blooms?The vines dangle down and have shells periodically on them.Just thought I'd share........:biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau

Nice Toad. Looks like a great new home. Very nice flowers. I don't know the names of almost everything in my garden. I can tell you all about a "Norrbottenspets" but can't tell the different between a lily and and a orchid.lol


----------



## Julie

Kimberly--I'm dying to see your pretty flowers...........hoto::biggrin1: hoto::biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, that last picture with the pinkish lavendar photos - are those the "shells" you mention? What is the botanical name of that plant? I think that is really pretty. I'd love to look up more info on it.

I will be taking a lot of photos this weekend. They will also include Havs & flowers.  I'll be sure to share those.


----------



## Julie

Kimberly,
The last photos with the lavender/purple flowers ---that is the "climbing shell" plant.I like it as it is very unusual.Of course here,with our harsh winters things have to be pretty tough,or you try to over-winter them in the house.I have had this plant now for 3 years(this is it's 3rd summer here)and I do not know it's botanial name.:sorry:I ordered it from a catalog.If you were closer I'd just give it to you,because in California I bet it would just thrive!I think you have bouganvilleas there?I have 2.....I try to over winter those as well.They are my favorites!

I'll keep watching for your pictures!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, I have a bouganvilla in my backyard. It took three years before it finally became established and started thriving. Unfortunately, this past winter, we had three freezes all right after each other and the bouganvilla died back. It has all new growth now, but it was disgusting to lose all that older established parts that were trained along my fence.


----------



## Julie

I have a purple(magenta) colored bouganvillea and then last year I got a multi-colored one,with apricot,peach and pink all mixed together.It was striking......See here,they are just in pots.We can not grow them as "bushes" or in some cases trees!I like to watch alot of HGTV with home improvement shows/gardening etc.and I would see bouganvillea as bushes,along fences etc.It is just gorgeous!I bet the thorns aren't pleasant,but it is hard to beat the "look".Currently my bouganvilleas are in pots(both).Thankfully I was able to winter them in my house,as messy as it was!My oldest is about 4 yrs.old I'd guess and then just the one I bought last year as a hanging basket.I'm currently waiting for both to bloom...........I've been waiting a long time!The foliage is good and healthy though!:whoo:


----------



## irnfit

Julie, if you have a spot in your house with a lot of light, you can bring them in for the winter. I grow mine with my orchids under fluorescent lights.


----------



## Julie

Michele,
I just have a tough time come winter.My house has a big front porch facing South,with 14 windows.Sounds great huh?:nono:It is really really hot in the summer and freezes in the winter.......YUK!I haven't had any success with house plants,but I have been lucky enough to save my bouganvilleas and that climbing shell.In the past,I've sent some home with my mom,as she works at the high school-and can winter these big plants there.:biggrin1: Last year,I was own my own!


----------



## Julie

I just wanted to share some pictures of my hibiscus this year and my own hibiscus baby!


----------



## Leeann

That is the cutest Hibicus baby I have ever seen.
The garden is gorgeous also.


----------



## irnfit

The hibiscus is beautiful, but Quincy is so sweet. I just want to hug him! :hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Quincy is such a willing subject! The hibiscus are beautiful and the baby.....WOW!


----------



## Julie

Vicki--
:nono:There's no picking my hibicus baby!He would make a cute centerpiece though!ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Julie- Your hibiscus are gorgeous. But its a good thing you live in Iowa. Its too far for us to go to dognap that gorgeous baby of yours! :biggrin1:


----------



## TnTWalter

*Too cute....*

I love that he tolerates the pics so well....
now does he really pose or are you super quick??

Beautiful flowers too, but Quincy takes over!!

Trish


----------



## TnTWalter

*Well I do NOT have a green thumb....but I have a glass...*

or two or three [who's counting] of that wine......

Back to the green thumb....I keep hoping 'some day' I'll grow me one! But it hasn't happened yet.

Your gardens are all lovely.

Debbie...Sam is a fierce guard dog!!

Trish


----------



## Julie

Trish,
I guess I would say alittle of both......I have to pose Quincy,but he doesn't move much till I get the picture.Secretly he probably thinks "what the heck is she gonna do now?"ound: No seriously,I don't really think he minds too much and I'm far from quick!


----------



## Julie

Kimberly....
Just have to tease---you must of forgot those flower pix?I'm waiting...I'm excited to see!Two of my favorite things,flowers and havs!

:sorry:I'm sure you've been very busy.....:sorry:


----------



## Havtahava

Julie I remembered this last week. I never did get any pictures of the dogs with the gardens. I was too busy yakking and trying to get the dogs to pose together. Of course, I went away for the weekend and someone shut off my water, so a lot of the flowers look pretty cruddy right now. I'll see what we can do, but it won't compare to some of the fabulous photos others have posted.


----------



## Havtahava

Hillary & Martha have figured out how to get up into my raised vegetable bed though. I should snap a picture of them being naughty (if they dare try it again). Maybe that's why I just see my first tomatoes ripening. I wonder if they've been snacking... hmmmmm.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Paige, I can see why! That would certainly discourage all the work involved. Stinkers.


----------



## Julie

That is ok Kimberly.......I know how that goes....my neighbor had a party with 85 people in a tiny backyard,so I offered up mine for 1 night I thought,I could make it work.It ended up being Fri from about 3:00pm till Sunday at 8:00pm.I couldn't water my flowers without disturbing all those people and have them all looking at me---so I lost quite a few of my flowers too!The yellow little tiny looking petunias that Paige asked me about earlier in the thread---almost completely dead


----------



## Jane

Julie, I just saw the photos of Quincy with the Hibiscus hat! He is just TOO cute. I know I keep saying that, but I just can't get enough of him! You are so creative with posing him, and he is one very cooperative boy! (Neither of mine would fit in a pot anymore....)

I just love Quincy!! :hug: :hug: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, isn't it amazing how fast you can lose them? I had a pot of nearly dead impatiens and set it under the drip system of one of my other hanging pots and see that it is coming back to life finally. Unfortunately, I can't do that with most of my flowers.

Jane, I missed that one I think. Now I have to go searching for it...


----------



## Julie

Kimberly-
Yes,it is heartbreaking when they just curl up and that's it!Most of my yard is in full sun,so I water every single day.They dry out so quickly...especially hanging baskets/potted plants.My Mom works at a greenhouse where she lives(Illinois)and she gave me a tip I'll pass on......if you have potted plants or hanging baskets fill a big tub,like a washtub or something bigger then your pot with 3"-5" of water and let your pot soak in it.Mom says that almost all hanging baskets are severely rootbound when you buy them,that's partly why they are beautiful,and that when you always water from the top,it makes the soil displace and causes the roots to not work as well.So if you soak your pot,it causes it to have to suck from the bottom and that's a good thing!I've saved lots of hanging baskets like this.I usually soak mine for a few hours or overnight!
hoto:I think you are looking for my hibiscus baby....just back a page or two......:becky:


----------



## marjrc

I WANT A HIBISCUS BABY TOOOOO!!!!! Not fair. *pout* 

Quincy sure looks adorable and you have the knack for making us all green with envy, Julie. Naughty girl, you....  I love the pics!


----------



## Julie

Marj,
Those hibiscus babies are hard to grow...ound:


----------



## Havtahava

I have my settings set so that I can view a lot of replies all on one page. I couldn't find Quincy because I kept going back to other pages to find him, but he's the top reply on THIS page for me. Ha ha! I just found him.

He is adorable! (As always) And your hibiscus are gorgeous. Most people around here seem to have them in bright red or an orange-red color. That pink is brilliant and so pretty on the green foliage.

Quincy is a hoot. He makes me smile everytime I see one of your posed pixtures. He's such a cooperative doll - or, he fools us with that impression anyway.


----------



## dboudreau

Julie those pictures of the Baby Hibiscus are too precious. I was out walking in my garden and came across this flower, I was hoping you would know the name. I think it is a "Samalily".

PS Julie is the natural, I have to photoshop.lol


----------



## Laurief

You are too funny!!ound: 
Being a big gardener I am saying boy that is a beautiful Lily I have to look that up, then I looked closer - made me laughound:


----------



## Havtahava

Debbie! :laugh:


----------



## dboudreau

Here's another one, Samarose?


----------



## Laurief

what program or software do you use to do that??


----------



## dboudreau

Laurie, I'm using a trial copy of "Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo XI" I have only 2 days left of the 30 day trial so I'm trying everything to see if I want to buy it. It is a fun and easy to use program.


----------



## irnfit

Those pics are so cute!
:hurt: I want my computer back.


----------



## Julie

I think I recognise those rare and unique flowers Debbie.I believe it's that rare Samalilly that was brought over botanically from Cuba.The other flower looks like what we call a rose,but it's botanical I think is a Samson-de-rose.That one was probably also brought or smuggled out of Cuba,but people have now bred the rose to be a bit more common.....unfortunately the center Samson is only in the original.ound:eace:ound:


----------



## dboudreau

I thought you would know the names of those flowers. Not quite as rare as the Quincy Hibiscus. Your new signature picture is really cute with the little nosey nose.


----------



## Julie

I went to change my signature pix,deleted my avatar,and lost the signature pix I was replacing!I'm not sure,how long it will stay...wish I had left well enough alone!:drama:


----------



## Laurief

Well thankfully you didnt lose that gorgeous avatar picture of my eyebrow man!!


----------



## Julie

Thank you Laurie--you're sweet........:kiss:


----------



## Melissa Miller

Julie!!! You are our very own Anne Dogges. HAHA

Walmart had these flower pots that were shaped like tea cups. Perfect for a baby or a dog....

I found one on the web. They diff colors and are so cute and cheap!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/diyosa/436668732/in/photostream/


----------



## Julie

Oh yah.........that is a cute teacup!I like it alot!Wouldn't that make for a great pix?Our Walmart doesn't have these....... I'm always on the look-out for new things in the garden area.

I have lots of ideas......too bad we weren't closer with your talent!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Omg, Debbie, I somehow skipped your posts with the flower pics!! What a hoot!! LMBO Great job!


----------



## Julie

Marj,
Debbie makes "ya wanna run out and buy some software and a camera!Does me!Either that.......or scootch on over....I'm moving in!Between her and Melissa,I could have some serious fun!:whoo:eace: :whoo:


----------



## Julie

I wanted to bump up this old thread and show you a couple new pixs of my Quince. I'm starting to get used to his new "do".....

Spring is in the air here---and though it's not warm enough quite yet to set out flowers,the greenhouses are full of some real beauties! Quincy will help me plant gerbera daisies (I think) in this pot! Or I give you all a call and we could have a "BIG" coffee break!!!eace:


----------



## pjewel

There you go again Julie. Fabulous. Makes me think I should send my boys out to you for a photo shoot. Quincy is gorgeous, as always.


----------



## Missy

yeah!!! A bowl of Quincy!!! now that is a dish with a kick!!! Glad your taking picts of our favorite son again Julie.


----------



## irnfit

GREAT PICS, JULIE!


----------



## earfax

love the pictures of quincy


----------



## earfax

does anyone no how you make a picture 800 x 800


----------



## Poornima

Cute pictures, Julie. I especially like the last one. He is so adorable.


----------



## Judy A

You can not get any better looking than Quincy!! I'm so happy to see more pictures of him, Julie, and as usual, they are great!!!


----------



## Julie

pjewel said:


> There you go again Julie. Fabulous. Makes me think I should send my boys out to you for a photo shoot. Quincy is gorgeous, as always.


Geri,
I'd love to have you send out your boys for a photo shoot! I'm not sure I'd return either one,cause that Milo is my man you know?ound:and well Bailey?He's as cute as a bug's ear!!!


----------



## Julie

Thanks Missy:hug: That's very sweet of you!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Quincy looks fabulous. And the shots are fantastic. Love it, love it, love it. Can you guess which is my favorite? All of them.


----------



## Jane

HOORAY! New Quincy photos! I have really missed seeing him!! He looks fabulous, Julie. I love how his eyebrows just fall over his eyes. Okay, I am still so smitten with him...hold me back...I love black and white boys....


----------



## Julie

That's a very nice thing to say Jane!:hug:

(I'm still praying for hair growth ound: )


----------



## ama0722

Those photos of Quincy are so cute- makes him look like a pocket pup!!!


----------



## Lina

Julie, YAY for new Quincy pics! He is just so handsome. Love the pics.


----------



## Julie

I just came back from a greenhouse!! I'm ready to plant! YIPPEE!YAHOO!YIPPEE!

Now if we get another cold spell,I'm gonna cry,but for now----I'm thinking Spring has FINALLY arrived here!


----------



## Jane

Julie said:


> That's a very nice thing to say Jane!:hug:
> 
> (I'm still praying for hair growth ound: )


Yeah, think LONGGGGG thoughts, Julie!! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

Yeah, new Quincy pics. I recognize that coffee cup! I have a Christmas one just like it but not as cute cause it doesn't have Quincy in it. The photos are really cute Julie.


----------



## dboudreau

New Quincy pictures, hurray!!!! He is a cute as ever Julie.


----------



## Julie

I wanted to post some photos of my flowers for you to see.....

This is my "Anniversary Peony" or "Fern leaf peony"......one photo shows it closed,and 1 open. It just opened Sunday. It is a very,very old plant....I've had it 20 years and it came with my house! I think it is at least 30-35 years old....and I shared several bulbs a couple years ago(they are quite valuable).


----------



## Julie

Here are some more:

The first is a tulip called "Greenland". I think it is particularly lovely because of the green streaks.

This is one of my hanging baskets,beside my garage. The basket has strawberry swirl trailing petunias and purple double trailing petunias. I love it! See some of my hostas are just coming up? That's because Quincy poops there! The other one never came up at all!
The little basket on that old chair---that's called lemon licorice. It doesn't bloom,but I love it!


----------



## Julie

Here are a couple more. This is a flowering crab tree I planted I think last year,or the year before:brick: I don't remember----but I planted 3 along my driveway in my flower bed. This was the first time I ever saw them bloom. They were beautiful--and intense burgundy/maroon color.

The other photo shows my neighbors cottonwood tree. For no apparent reason----I just looked up at it one evening and thought it was beautiful and I should take a picture! Hope you enjoy seeing the photos.eace:


----------



## Jane

Julie, you have a very green thumb! I loved seeing your flowers! How funny that Quincy's special fertilizer did wonders for your hosta!! ound:

I am really bad at growing things....and keeping them alive. 

But I can groom. :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julie - I love your plants - they are beautiful. The fern leaf peony is so unusual - I really like it. Great photography too.


----------



## irnfit

Julie, I love peonies and have never seen that variety. They're beautiful. Thanks for posting. My DH dug up one of my peonies by mistake :frusty: but I have another one. I'm spraying it to try and keep the ants off before they eat the flowers. Nothing toxic, just some insecticidal soap.


----------



## Lina

Julie, great flowers! I can't wait until I can have a garden of my own... in college I used to live in a big house with a bunch of friends and we made a vegetable garden in the backyard. There was also a lemon tree so we always had fresh veggies and lemons. It was great!


----------



## Julie

irnfit said:


> Julie, I love peonies and have never seen that variety. They're beautiful. Thanks for posting. My DH dug up one of my peonies by mistake :frusty: but I have another one. I'm spraying it to try and keep the ants off before they eat the flowers. Nothing toxic, just some insecticidal soap.


Michele----do not spray and kill the ants! The peony needs ants to open the blooms.It is really odd I know---but believe it or not,ants are helpful in this situation. I also had the more common variety peony but I lost that one! This Anniversary,or Fern leaf peony(also opened by ants) though is exquisite.....last I knew the bulbs were 60.00-70.00 each-----my plant has many bulbs under it----it is quite valuable. Several years ago I gave my Mom a big chunk of this peony,and she went home and planted it. A neighbor eyed it,and oohed and aahed over it,then the next day......Mom's was stolen! She went to that lady's house and sure enough,she magically had one--(Mom's)......so Mom waited till night time and snuck over there and dug it back up! Mom threatened to call the police on her and it remains to this day in my Mom's flower garden! How's that for a peony story???? It's true! Wierd,but true!!!


----------



## Julie

Jane said:


> Julie, you have a very green thumb! I loved seeing your flowers! How funny that Quincy's special fertilizer did wonders for your hosta!! ound:
> 
> I am really bad at growing things....and keeping them alive.
> 
> But I can groom. :biggrin1:


Jane,
Quincy's pooping KILLED my hosta! He poops all along there--the stinker!!! The first hosta died,the second is just coming up and the furthest away is doing great!!!ound:


----------



## irnfit

Julie, thanks for the tip. Now if I can just find those ants.....
That is some story. Did that woman really think she would get away with it?!


----------



## irnfit

Kodi with my mini Bleeding Heart plants


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julie said:


> ...Mom's was stolen! She went to that lady's house and sure enough,she magically had one--(Mom's)......so Mom waited till night time and snuck over there and dug it back up! Mom threatened to call the police on her and it remains to this day in my Mom's flower garden! How's that for a peony story???? It's true! Wierd,but true!!!


Good for your mom Julie. I've had a couple of planters disappear off my front porch and whenever I walk the dogs I keep an eye out for them in case it just happens to be a neighbor "who done it." LOL


----------



## Julie

Mom was 100% positive the lady took it that same night she was there looking at it.So Mom just did it back to her....Funny thing was----My Mom was at her house almost daily helping her with her household duties/ailing husband......I've always wondered how she thought Mom wouldn't notice? Duh! At first I thought it was a joke too----but no....for real.

Michele--the ants will hopefully come back soon. If you give them a gentle bath with your hose that'll help. Make sure it is super gentle though.:thumb:

Your Kodi is so cute with your bleeding hearts! I have some too. When we bought the house,we inherited 2 old rose bushes,a bleeding heart,anniversary peonies,yuccas,and lots of ferns. I killed all the ferns:whoo: They are hard to get rid of! Last year I accidently whacked my bleeding heart with the garden hoe---- Half of it was gone in a second! It is back this year,and looking better......I love yours!!!


----------



## Jane

Julie said:


> Jane,
> Quincy's pooping KILLED my hosta! He poops all along there--the stinker!!! The first hosta died,the second is just coming up and the furthest away is doing great!!!ound:


Oh, ha ha! I misunderstood then....I thought it was the other way around! :redface:

I loved your peony story! I just cannot believe some people! Incredible that she didn't think that your mom might find it a wee bit strange that she had this new peony plant.....or maybe she is just really bold!!


----------



## maryam187

Julie, your Anniversary Peony is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. I've never seen those before, I fell in love with it and once I have a yard again and the climate allows it, I'll buy some bulbs from you 

Michele, Kodi looks so very adorable. Love his warm colors.


----------



## dboudreau

Julie, I love this thread, thanks for bumping it up again. Your plants are wonderful. Delilah has been pretty hard on my flowers, she loves to bite them. Here are some of my spring flowers.


----------



## Julie

OMG! You have spectacular flowers and pictures of them with Delilah? I'm jealous!!!!:biggrin1: She loves to bite daffodils huh? Stinker!!! I don't have any of those,but I've always wanted to plant some. Is that a hyacinth,and a rhondadron<sp or an azalea? The one with the bee? Gorgeous shot......hoto:


----------



## dboudreau

Thank you Julie, honestly I have no idea what kind of bush it is. It was in the garden when we bought the house, it is beautiful.


----------



## marjrc

There's my Quincy boy!!!!!! OH, how I have missed seeing pics of Quincy. Julie, you are a bad girl for hiding him from us for so long. So what if you didn't like his 'new do'? Shame on you.  :brick: 
So, he's a 'teacup Havanese' isn't he? I had no idea he was so tiny!!! LMBO

He is gorgeous and all your lovely plants and flowers are almost as lovely. Great pics, Julie! I really love the one of your neighbor's tree. Great angle.

Debbie, that Delilah is a cheeky monkey, isn't she? ound: Your pics are stunning!!


----------



## Leslie

Beautiful flowers, Julie and Debbie! Thanks for sharing your gardens w/us!


----------



## Julie

Here are some of my flowers:

I got pictures of the poppies only AFTER the wind rain damage!


----------



## Julie

More----
This is the last of my anniversary peonies---the blooms are all gone now...but it reached full peak here and then there are a couple closeups. See the ant? That one I tried to take special just for you Michele. Did yours do ok?:ear:


----------



## Julie

My 2 favorite new frogs for my hosta bed---See that cute guy swinging in the hammock? I love him!


----------



## mintchip

WOW great garden!!!I don't have a green thumb but I have ferns and now hummingbirds! The babies flew today for the first time (at least the first time I saw them fly) :whoo:


----------



## irnfit

Julie, love the frogs and your hostas. I had some hostas growing and one year I decided to dig them up because they weren't doing too well. I think they were getting too much sun. I planted them on the side of my house that is 99% shade and they are ginormous. I also have mini ones around the tree out front. I love hostas because there is such a huge variety and they don't need any special care.

The ants came back and my peonies bloomed. They are gorgeous. I am going to get more for next year (peonies, not ants. The ants come anyway).


----------



## Julie

I can not believe how much the hostas have grown either---I planted them in this area of my house(shown in pix)but also around a tree,behind and along side my round shed,and even beside the garage(where Quincy poops and killed one:laugh. I find all the different varieties fascinating......love the names too---

I have special named ones in this area here.
June(my grandma's name)
Big Daddy(husband's nick name)
Remember Me(from my Mom)
Sea Captain,or something like that(my family from the west coast and fish/crab)
Etc.----except for one called "Strip-Tease"....No meaning there!ound: I just simply adored the markings! Have you seen this one Michele? I believe it was new last year. Mine has tripled it's size in a year or so......


----------



## irnfit

Haven't seen that one, but I haven't made my "official" trip to my favorite garden center yet. I think I'll plant my veggies and herbs this weekend, the zuchini went in last week. 

The property my house was built on used to belong to the neighbor next door. When she sold her house, she sold the property separately. She used my property as her garden, so I am forever getting surprises in my yard. I have all sorts of mystery plants growing all the time.


----------



## Julie

That must be kinda exciting Michele! You never know what may pop up! I know when we bought this house,my whole flower bed was grass and volunteer trees,with the exception of about 4-5 feet. The inherited flowers were around the house. Most of them were overgrown with weeds etc.(our house was empty for 1 1/2 years)as the lady was put in a nursing home. I eventually moved them all from around the house to the new flower bed and planted bushes/rocked up close to the house. I think that was one of my smartest moves.A couple of the inherited flowers I have no idea the names,but I love them!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Gorgeous flowers, Julie! You have such a green thumb!


----------



## mckennasedona

I LOVE everyone's garden photos. I can't wait till the garden plants I put in the ground a month ago begin to really flourish. For now, many are doing well and some are floundering. I think it's because we rushed to get everything in before the play date and we've been watering everything by hand with the hose since DH didn't have time to install the bubbler system heads even though the underground piping and everything is in. I don't think many of these plants like being watered from above. I think they will do better when the are on the drip system. I had planted some beautiful English Wallflowers but came to find out that they have the same toxic substance as Digitalis (another flower I really love) so I had to take them out and replant them in the front where the dogs don't go. Those and the Indian tobacco plants (also not good for dogs darnit) are doing great out front! Better than out back but the drip system is in the front.


----------



## Poornima

Julie, enjoyed your gorgeous pictures, especially the last one of solo peoni, and the peoni story. 

Debbie, your flowers look great, fabulous pictures.


----------



## marjrc

Very, very nice photos, Julie! You have beautiful gardens! Mine are the pits... overgrown, disorganized and a mess. I can't physically work in them like I used to and it's next to impossible to get any help around this house. :frusty:

At least I can enjoy some parts of my gardens and the pics you ladies post here.


----------



## Jill in Mich

How did I miss this one? What wonderful garden pictures. Flowers & Havs - can't beat the combination. I've posted most of these pictures elsewhere but just have to join in here....


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Jill, these are beautiful. I adore that one of Tess? Cody? peeking out from the flowering bush. Priceless.


----------



## Missy

such beautiful flowers and pups Jill!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh Jill, these are beautiful. I adore that one of
> Tess? Cody? peeking out from the flowering bush. Priceless.


Thanks! That's Tess (if it was Cody, he'd be peeing on the flowers). I was so disappointed I had the flowers in focus instead of Tess. I'm finding that's one of my most common mistakes with my camera. I'll just have to remember to get a better picture next year.

Here's a couple of Cazzie (suzyfrtz) hiding under my Japanese Maple.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh that's cute too Jill. She looks like she's on a mission to surprise someone. I know you're disappointed that Tess isn't in focus but it actually made for a great photo.


----------



## havjump

I just love all the Happy Havs in the gardens!!
This is Cosmo amongst the flower beds.
He is a little hot from playing fetch!


----------



## marjrc

Beautiful shots of Cosmo, Anna! 

Jill, I think that 'out of focus' Hav shot is great the way it is! I really love all your pics! 
You are such a pro with your camera and I am so glad you are sharing with us. I love seeing any photo you've taken, but these are stunning!


----------



## Julie

What beautiful pictures Jill! Your flowers are gorgeous! I love the peeking out photos! That japanese maple is stunning!

Beautiful photos of Cosmo amongst the flowers---what a lovely hav!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Love the beautiful garden shot with the beautiful havies!


----------



## havjump

Thank you for your kind comments.
Jill, if you have time I would love to see more photos with the Japanese Maple.
They are just stunning!


----------



## irnfit

Since you like Japanese Maples, I'd like to share one of mine. This tree is about 15 yrs old. I bought it in a two gal pot for $40. The man at the nursery at the time told me I must have a lot of patience. I told him I had more patience than money to spend. It was money well spent.


----------



## Jill in Mich

What a beautiful tree Michele. Don't you love the feathery leaves and the colors they turn?


----------



## Julie

That's beautiful Michele! I love it! Do you have to trim it,or does it kinda grow in a mound shape? :ear:


----------



## Julie

I wanted to share this with you. These are all just common flowers----a couple purple wave petunias,a sweet potato vine,verbena,and the new raspberry twist petunia. These pots filled out so nicely that I just love them! I have one on each side of my front steps....


----------



## irnfit

Julie, I have to trim it to keep the shape. Here's my green one that has just grown like mad this spring.


----------



## Julie

I'm going to have to look into getting one of those Michele! I love it--and it would look so good up by my fence. I have only seen a tree version....I wonder if they are cutting it into a tree shape or if it is a different variety? I'll have to check that--I love your green one too! They just look so light and airy---:bounce:Love it!:bounce:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Julie said:


> That's beautiful Michele! I love it! Do you have to trim it,or does it kinda grow in a mound shape? :ear:


One of my Japanase Maples looks just like Michele's red one but I don't trim it any more than taking off dead branches in the spring. (The extent of my gardening abilities!)


----------



## Jill in Mich

Lilly from my yard....


----------



## Julie

Jill--that is beautiful! Is it a stargazer lily? I had a white lilly open up yesterday and another bright yellow big one. I was going to share my photos as well. I love taking photos of my flowers. There is something new or opening up now almost daily. :thumb::becky:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Julie said:


> Jill--that is beautiful! Is it a stargazer lily? I had a white lilly open up yesterday and another bright yellow big one. I was going to share my photos as well. I love taking photos of my flowers. There is something new or opening up now almost daily. :thumb::becky:


It's an Oriental Lily? I don't know too much about lillies (it was a gift from a friend) but I love it. Four flowers have bloomed in the last two days and there must be 6-8 additional blooms ready to open any day now. Hopefully it will survive under my care.


----------



## Julie

I have one kinda similar looking that is called Stargazer--but I think it is considered an asiatic lilly--though I'm not sure either---

What I am sure of is I love lillies! They are so beautiful! Don't you think? I love the giant pop of color they give you. :thumb::wink:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Julie said:


> I have one kinda similar looking that is called Stargazer--but I think it is considered an asiatic lilly--though I'm not sure either---
> 
> What I am sure of is I love lillies! They are so beautiful! Don't you think? I love the giant pop of color they give you. :thumb::wink:


I've never had a lily like this and you're right it's beautiful. I love it! The colors are amazing. This is in a pot and I was told to put it in the garage during the winter? Is yours in the ground?


----------



## Julie

Yes Jill,mine are in the ground. Mine are hardly in this zone. Maybe that's the difference in Oriental and Asiatic lillies? I don't think it's a stargazer then,but I'll photograph mine if it turns out this year.It seems like if you were to put a pot with a lily in the garage for winter,it would need a dormant stage just like mine do,but it would still freeze---maybe not get quite as cold though. That would be neat if it came back in the pot next year. I know people who have did that with hostas,but I've never tried it.


----------



## irnfit

These are my mini daylillies. I also have some other minis in bud. When they bloom, the are a beautiful maroon color. These are Stella D'Oro.


----------



## irnfit

This is my hardy cactus plant.


----------



## Julie

Those are very beautiful Michele......your lily is so nice and full and loaded with blooms!

That's an interesting cactus too. How cool-----you don't see anything like that around here.Cool!:thumb:


----------



## Julie

Here are some of my lillies:
These are the dwarf asiatic lillies and the last photo is a climbing rose.


----------



## Julie

and more photos----a japanese lilly and a potted flower by my front steps.It has filled in fairly nice.


----------



## Jill in Mich

I love this time of the year!!! And while I haven't been thrilled with all of the rain we've had, the flowers love it. A friend gave me this Oriental Lily (Sue, you called it a Stargazer Lily? Is that the same thing?) I'm definitely and amatuer when it comes to gardening so I've just delighted in watching this beauty blossom. (Crossing my fingers that I can keep it alive!) The other is a rose in the garden, following one of our recent rains.


----------



## whitBmom

Oh WOW!! What lovely pics - the colours are stunning!!


----------



## irnfit

So beautiful!


----------



## Julie

What a beautiful lily! It is loaded with blooms! Mine are doing extra good this year,I'm not sure why,but I guess all the extra rain!:rain: 

Your rose is beautiful too! And great photos!:clap2:


----------



## Julie

Here are more photos of my flowers. Can you tell I love to photograph them???ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Very pretty Julie - I especially like the yellow - are they all considered stargazers?


----------



## Julie

Mine are almost all asiatic lillies. My stargazer lily hasn't bloomed yet.There is a lily named "stargazer" that looks like the one you posted( pink with white edges),but I think it is just a name,you know--how they name varieties/colors? That's what I mean.

The photos I posted are all of my dwarf asiatic lillies. They are a nice size....not too tall and lanky.


----------



## Julie

I wanted to show Jill my stargazer lilly. It finally bloomed! It looks similar to yours,but I see now it is different.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Julie said:


> I wanted to show Jill my stargazer lilly. It finally bloomed! It looks similar to yours,but I see now it is different.


That's beautiful Julie. I like it mixed in with the purple. It sure looks the same to me!


----------



## Julie

Thanks. My stargazer lilly is just a few years old and has not grown much. This year I only have 4 blooms.....but it is worth it.:thumb: It has intense color and is a later bloomer as well--so that's kinda nice.


----------



## RCKNROB

Flowers are like our Havs, colorful, beautiful and fun to have. All your flowers are beautiul. We need the rain here in VA.


----------



## Judy A

Beautiful flowers everyone....Julie, that stargazer Lily is really stunning!


----------



## Judy A

Here a a few of mine....some black eyed susans, daylillies, and a balloon flower. Nothing special...just easy to grow!


----------



## Julie

Those are very pretty Judy...I used to have those pretty purple balloon flowers as well as a light pink and white,but all I have this year is the white! Wouldn't you know??? The purple were my favorites as they are so showy!


----------



## mintchip

You guys have great yards!!!!! My flowers are truly wild ound:


----------



## Julie

Wow----those are very striking! What are they Sally? A poppy?:ear:


----------



## mintchip

Yes Julie---the ferns, nasturtiums and poppies grow wild in my yard


----------



## Jill in Mich

Sally, I love poppies and your photo is great. I'm planning to add poppies to my garden next year. They always make me feel good (if that makes any sense). My photo management software came with some samples and I swear one of them is your photo. Judy, your pictures are wonderful. I had a purple balloon flower blossom this year for the first time in quite a while. But I didn't know the name of it, so thanks for posting yours!


----------



## mintchip

Thanks Jill but I didn't plant them they just grow wild...... I wish I had a green thumb like all of you
Regarding software........I just took that photo


----------



## Jill in Mich

mintchip said:


> Thanks Jill but I didn't plant them they just grow wild...... I wish I had a green thumb like all of you
> Regarding software........I just took that photo


Growing wild is even better! All the beauty, none of the work. And believe me, my thumb isn't very green. I've been known to plant bulbs upside down! (Let me tell you, it really takes them a long time to grow that way!)

What do you mean "I just took that photo"? You used the one on the software to post here or you actually took that photo and the software company used it? (Having seen your photos, that wouldn't surprise me at all!)

By the way, I was sitting out on my deck on vacation and heard what I thought was a dragonfly. Looked over, and less than an arms length away was a hummingbird drinking from a flower! I couldn't move fast enough (or quietly enough to get a photo) but I thought of all of photos immediately and just wished I could have gotten one shot!


----------



## Judy A

This is a picture of my backyard...NOT! I took this several years ago when visiting a plantation near Hilton Head, SC. Sally, your poppies reminded me of this picture and how beautiful all the flowers were down there. It must be nice to have such beauty grow wild around you!!


----------



## dboudreau

I love this thread. The flowers and gardens are awesome. Julie did you get a new camera? Your pictures are fabulous? Sally and Judy, your pictures are fabulous too. 

I have been a nervous wreck on my own deck lately. It seem a pair of "Slate Junco's" have decided that one of the flower boxes on the railing would be a great place to raise their chicks. The chicks (two I think) hatched this week and I'm afraid to tell the kids that they are there, I don't want to scare them. So I have been taking pictures using my telephoto lense through the window. (Sorry, not the best ) I haven't been able to take pictures of the chicks yet, I'll wait until they are a little older then try.


----------



## mintchip

Jill in Mich said:


> Growing wild is even better! All the beauty, none of the work. And believe me, my thumb isn't very green. I've been known to plant bulbs upside down! (Let me tell you, it really takes them a long time to grow that way!)
> 
> What do you mean "I just took that photo"? You used the one on the software to post here or you actually took that photo and the software company used it? (Having seen your photos, that wouldn't surprise me at all!)No I just took it in my yard
> 
> By the way, I was sitting out on my deck on vacation and heard what I thought was a dragonfly. Looked over, and less than an arms length away was a hummingbird drinking from a flower! I couldn't move fast enough (or quietly enough to get a photo) but I thought of all of photos immediately and just wished I could have gotten one shot!


I love watching hummingbirds.


----------



## mintchip

Yes. Nature is my favorite thing to photograph and hummingbirds are wonderful. I found this one sitting on her nest...... 2 eggs inside the size of jelly beans. We documented them till the flew away. A real once in a life time experience :whoo:


----------



## Judy A

Oh, Sally, that is so cool!
Debbie, can't wait to see the chicks!


----------



## Julie

Wow! Sally---I'd love to have those pretty flowers growing wild outside my house! Like Jill said-those are the best kind.:thumb:

I'm in love with the pretty photo you took Judy in SC..... Those are lovely...

Debbie--how sweet that you get to see the babies! I bet it is neat to watch the mom feeding the babies. I experienced this once with a chickadee....but a pair took care of the young ones. Cute as can be,in a birdhouse I made. I bet Anna and Anthony would love a sneak peek....

Oh----no----same camera. I just have the same Easy Share Camera as I've had all along. Someday I hope to get something else...

Sally---what a sweet picture of the hummingbird. Like you--nature is my favorite thing to photograph. I've always hoped to find a hummingbird nest,but to no avail. I wanted to add it into a floral arrangement I thought......after the bird was done with it of course. I've only seen one pictured in a magazine till your photograph. Cool! Super cool!:thumb:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Sally, that hummingbird photo is to die for. That's the one thing I'll miss about my old house. Hummingbirds built a two level nest on my front porch and every year, twice a year someone came home to roost and have babies. This was the first year that none of the babies made it - I was so sad. It's been on my porch for over six years now. But as soon as I moved in to my new house I had a visitor - so one of the first things I did was set up my feeders. And now he always buzzes down to say hi before eating. Hopefully I'll get a shot like you did.


----------



## Missy

oh such great photos-- I was cleaning up my desktop and found these of my boys and my some favs in my garden... and a baby robin too.


----------



## Missy

and these lovely gardens were behind us when we were on vacation.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow Missy - you've really got an incredible eye for composing a shot - I just love these.


----------



## irnfit

Great photos, Missy. Love the one of the baby bird. Here's one of my bleeding hearts. They were so beautiful this summer, but are just about done now.


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Missy! I love the pretty back yard you have. Jasper looks really cute! The gardens are pretty behind where you stayed as well. Did you just take a stroll through them or was it private and you couldn't?

Michele-That bleeding heart is magnificent! Mine is old and has never thickened up like yours. Whatever you do--keep it up--as it's gorgeous!:thumb:


----------



## Julie

Here are a few pictures I took.
The first one is of a butterfly on my Mom's zinnias at my last visit to her house. I love this picture!

Then I have a photo of my flowers and the fence section we put up for privacy this year.

This is a picture of my garden shed in June

A photo(not very good one)of one of the window boxes on my shed

My garden shed in late August.

Hope you enjoy the photos as much as I do taking them! I love flowers,you'd never guess though--right?ound:


----------



## isshinryu_mom

oooooooooo... I love your "shed"!!
And your photos are beautiful too.


----------



## Judy A

Julie, love that shed.....and your flowers are beautiful. I like to take pictures of flowers, insects, etc. too, but I had better luck with my little Canon Elph. I think I need a different lens for closeups! I'll try and post some of some spiders I took a few years ago with my little camera..not great photo's but considering the camera, I think they are pretty cool.


----------



## mintchip

Judy A said:


> Julie, love that shed.....and your flowers are beautiful. I like to take pictures of flowers, insects, etc. too, but I had better luck with my little Canon Elph. I think I need a different lens for closeups! I'll try and post some of some spiders I took a few years ago with my little camera..not great photo's but considering the camera, I think they are pretty cool.


Nature (butterflies,flowers etc) are one of my favorites things to photograph as well. 
PS-They can't complain if they don't like the photo :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Oh Julie, what a beautiful shed. Is it rounded in the front or is that and illusion? and what a gorgeous monarch butterfly... I love Zinnias. 

Sally, is that an orchid growing outside??? oh you must live in Cal-i-forn-ia!!!


----------



## mintchip

Yes Missy but not in my yard!


----------



## Judy A

some random shots...


----------



## mintchip

Great photos!


----------



## Julie

Oh what beautiful photos!:clap2:

I love seeing everyone's marvelous photos! Isn't nature just grand? I adore looking at all the beauty around me through a camera(and otherwise)...the flowers,bugs,butterflies,sky,trees....amazing colors etc.

Thanks for the compliments on my shed. It's a long story,I won't go into,but it is completely round(even the door is rounded to form a circle)and it was a labor of love. I don't tell or show many people my "roundie shed" (no real reason why)....but it is old and I restored it(with some help from my husband and my oldest son. I love it!


----------



## mintchip

It is beautiful Julie.


----------



## Missy

it is beautiful Julie. Judy, great photos...what kind of spider is that? looks scary.


----------



## Judy A

Missy, I don't know, but it was really big! I took that around a pond at the hospital my FIL was at a few years ago...in Burlington, IA. I went out everyday just to watch the spiders making webs in the grasses. I only had my little digital Canon Elph, but I thought it did pretty good in macro mode but I sure wish I'd had a better camera with a macro lens while I was there!


----------



## Julie

Yes,I know what you mean. Sometimes these little point and shoot cameras are pretty nice. I use my Kodak Easy Share camera for all my pictures now. I do like it alot(have worn off all the settings)from too much use,but would love to try an upper scale digital.


----------



## marjrc

Wow!!!! I'm impressed with all the amazing shots here! Julie, you're yard, gardens and "shed" are just beautiful! I can see how much you love to work out there and take such great care of things. I, on the other hand, have mostly neglected all our outdoor living spaces the past two years due to bad health, but I sure wish I had something half as nice as you have!

I am enjoying all these pictures, everyone. You can't help but be in awe at what nature brings.


----------



## Leeann

Julie said:


> Oh what beautiful photos!:clap2:
> 
> I love seeing everyone's marvelous photos! Isn't nature just grand? I adore looking at all the beauty around me through a camera(and otherwise)...the flowers,bugs,butterflies,sky,trees....amazing colors etc.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on my shed. It's a long story,I won't go into,but it is completely round(even the door is rounded to form a circle)and it was a labor of love. I don't tell or show many people my "roundie shed" (no real reason why)....but it is old and I restored it(with some help from my husband and my oldest son. I love it!


Julie you know I love your roundie, you need to post some inside pictures for everyone to see. It is truly amazing.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh wow Missy that round shed is to die for - I'd be proud of it too - you did a great job. I'm just so loving this thread everyone. You are inspiring me to put in a wonderful garden again. I just hired my first every gardener and it's such a treat to have someone to talk to about what belongs and doesn't belong in a garden.


----------



## Missy

Lisa, I wish I had and was responsible for that shed...Alas it is Julie's and I am in awe of it... 

Please tell us the whole long story of it Julie... and more pictures too.


----------



## Julie

Too much for the forum,but I can try to give you guys the quicky version. WARNING--I'm pretty chatty about my garden shed.:kev:

We saved it from a bulldozer! The lady wanted to get rid of it and a barn. We lost the barn(for crafts)but I got the "brooder house"! (brooder houses are for baby chicks). My husband had to do some serious talking to get me convinced to put a chicken house in my yard!---Till I saw it! I loved it! I have always referred to it as my "roundie". It has a very unique way it is made.

My Dad was a carpenter/woodworker/mechanic and was going to help me put it up and restore it. He never saw it together,only in pieces. I showed him the pieces and drew him a picture on a piece of notebook paper how it looked,where I wanted to put it etc.That was in the late fall. My Dad passed away the following March. I stored the shed for several years and then threatened to throw it out. Finally we got an existing shed moved and it went up.See,between the time I got it and it going up,Dad passed away(my helper),husband had back surgery,I had Robbie(preemie),on and on. Anyway,we were made fun of in town as people were driving by and people asking "what the hell is that you're putting up" kinda like that. It was an eyesore...but I turned that all around.:becky: Now I have had people drive by gauking and hit the curb while rubber necking!It's funny! It took me from Sept-late October to finish it before winter.I worked on it every single day...even was roofing in mittens and a few snowflakes! We had several do overs--but it turned out lovely(to me). We used my Dad's tools,so HE DID help me!:kiss: Love ya Dad!:angel: 

The shingles were the hardest part. Each one is hand cut at least 3x and there are approx. 1800.This was my first roofing job and my last! 

The ceiling was the clincher for me...I'll try to post some photos. OMG--I adore the ceiling,and I'm sure you all will love it too.

This brooder house dates somewhere around 1900-1930 we have been told(farmers guess-timates)...we believe it is most likely from 1930-maybe even 1940. We have never found nor seen another like it(though there is a type at a museum site we found online). I've been trying to research info on it every since we got it. It is all original except for the windows(only one was in tact)and the crow on the very top.OOPS! I forgot--neither is the floor! The original floor was ruined due to the chicken poop and the storage time. We replaced it with one I painted.

When it was done,I "skirted" the bottom and added the flower boxes and the kids and I made stepping steps for a widing walk out to it.

A magazine came to feature it in their mag,but it has never been in print yet that I'm aware of. 

I found the drawing I had did for Dad years before---believe it or not---it is almost exactly like I had showed Dad it would be right down to the bird on the top. 

SEE? ound: How could this be the quick version? ound:


----------



## Julie

Here are 3 photos--
I'm embarrased it is not clean and organized,but I haven't cleaned it up yet ok?

The ceiling-
The walls are curved,as is the door(it truely forms a circle)
A circular step I made for it--(part of it is wet in this picture from watering flowers)


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Julie, 

Thank you for sharing the story and beautiful, beautiful photos of your shed... both in and out! Even if it was brand spanking new it'd be beautiful, but the history and love poured into the reconstruction, just makes it that much more fun. You must feel such joy each time you see it.


----------



## Julie

I have to say Ann-I have it positioned exactly so when I look out it faces me(we did that twice too!ound: )

Every day since the day it went up I have looked at it and smiled. Every day..

I even decorate it for seasons!


----------



## Judy A

It's really awesome, Julie and even more special with your story.


----------



## Jane

Julie, I love your roundie shed! It's beautiful! I can only imagine how hard it was to get everything just right! Wow. Thanks for sharing the story behind it! You are one very talented lady!!


----------



## havjump

Julie,
What a beautiful garden stucture!!! You have wonderful vision!! 
I can only imagine what the henhouse looked like before you saw the potential.
Thank you for sharing your story and your father has absolutely passed on his talent for woodworking.
We hope to see photos of your garden beauty each change of season!!


----------



## Julie

Thanks.:grouphug:
I'm very proud of it. I had tried to upload a couple more pictures so you could see it before. For some reason it can't shrink those pictures,so I'm not sure ???


----------



## Missy

Julie, I am in awe. What a wonderful story and a beautiful roundie!! I love the floor. you painted that? and I love the ceiling. WOW. ok maybe Quincy isn't perfect...but I think maybe, perhaps you are.


----------



## good buddy

Oh I love the story of your shed! What a very special place in your life. I've admired it in other photos but had never seen how truely unique it was. I'm jealous!


----------



## Julie

Thanks-

Yes Missy I painted the floor. I had this idea to do a harlequin pattern on it and found it tricky to tape off,but I got it(after some trial and error). Unfortunately it is dirty and needs cleaned(the whole shed) and Lacy scuffed my floor with her moped!UGH!

The walls/ceiling I "whitewashed" as it was very dark in there. They put some kind of treatment on the surfaces for rot and I believe perhaps to kill lice etc.? from the baby chicks. I loved the architecture of the building so much that I didn't want to "hide" that beautiful ceiling with a thick coat of paint. This way I got a fresh look but you can still see the knots,every single piece of wood etc.

I kept the original little chicken door too. You probably can not see it----but it is right under the window box to the left of the door.


----------



## marjrc

Oh Julie, what a magnificent project! Your roundie is just beautiful, inside and out. Like you, my friend.  That roof is amazing! I can't believe you did all that yourself. :whoo:

Thank you for sharing your story. It only makes the shed you created even more special. I just love what you did! I love all those birdhouses, too. I wish I had your tenacity, Julie, but alas...... I give up way too easily. :brick:


----------



## Julie

I decorate my roundie for the seasons. It's not alot,but here are my fall decorations this year.

I also wanted to show you the little chicken door. There is a photo of it open and one where you can see it under the window box planter.


----------



## Lina

Julie that is ADORABLE! But what exactly is a roundie? LOL.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Julie that is awesome!!!! I love it!


----------



## Julie

Lina said:


> Julie that is ADORABLE! But what exactly is a roundie? LOL.


It's just the name I call my shed because it's round. It's actually a "brooder house" (baby chickens). If you go back to page 22-23-24 you'll see my photos of it and the story behind it.


----------



## Jane

How pretty, Julie! I've never heard of a chicken door before!


----------



## Julie

Jane,
Well I can tell you are not a farmer!ound:
The big door on the front is the people door---when you get baby chickens they all cuddle together in the corners of a square shed to keep warm.They sufficate each other that way. This round one of mine would be better because it has no corners. Usually there are heat lamps in modern day chicken/brooder houses right at first when the chicks are small. This old one would of had a kerosene heater in the middle(the reason for the stove pipe coming up out of center on top with venting. Anyway,when the chicks get a little bigger,you let them outside in a little fenced in pen to peck and eat bugs etc. There would of been a little board ramp there from the door to the ground. Essentially a long board with other boards going across the short way(kinda like a railroad track)and that would give the chicks "footing" so they don't slip down like a slide.

An old farmer joke when people had round barns* the farmer went crazy trying to find a corner to piss in* ound:

There was resistance to round barns,but they are rare and lovely and not alot exist. There is nothing more beautiful architectually then to stand in a barn and look at the craftsmanship involved. FABULOUS! I have a real passion for the barns/cratfsmanship. I've never gotten to see a round one up close or inside,just from pictures-----but I can imagine it's totally awesome. I know I just love to look at the inside of my roundie as it architecturally is a work of art to me. It's fascinating how someone came up with such a thing.


----------



## Lina

Julie, that's really cool. Thanks for the roundie lesson.


----------



## Leeann

I will say it again I LOVE LOVE LOVE Julie's roundie!! Thanks for sharing it with us all Julie.


----------



## Jane

ound: Julie! Thanks for explaining it. My hubby tells me he bikes by a $10 Million dollar barn on his rides up in the hills - it is made of some kind of imported wood. I'll ask him to take a photo of it sometime!


----------



## JASHavanese

Julie said:


> I decorate my roundie for the seasons. It's not alot,but here are my fall decorations this year.
> 
> I also wanted to show you the little chicken door. There is a photo of it open and one where you can see it under the window box planter.


The things we learn here! I never heard of a roundie before and saw the chicken talk below it. It's cute as can be!


----------



## snfager

*Lilies and Havanese*

What pictures ..... I must be really loosing it, but all I see is a blank page, no pictures, no link to pictures, nothing?


----------



## Paige

snfager said:


> What pictures ..... I must be really loosing it, but all I see is a blank page, no pictures, no link to pictures, nothing?


Go to the first post.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I love your "roundie" too! And look forward to seeing it in every season!


----------



## Julie

Jane said:


> ound: Julie! Thanks for explaining it. My hubby tells me he bikes by a $10 Million dollar barn on his rides up in the hills - it is made of some kind of imported wood. I'll ask him to take a photo of it sometime!


No Kidding? I'd LOVE to see that! We have a few people around that have turned barns into houses...they are cool! I don't think they have that kind of money in them though.


----------



## Laurief

WELL IT IS ABOUT TIME!!!! You shared that Roundie with everyone!!! I have loved it ever since you sent me pics and now I am glad that everyone else can enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Julie

Anyone have any new flower pixs? Havs and flowers? Since this is our new theme for our next quilt,I thought maybe I would bump up this old thread....

I think I'm finally going to get a new camera (point and shoot type) and I'm looking forward to photographing some more flowers and maybe even my Quince!


----------



## Julie

I was looking at my roundie today and getting ready to plant my window boxes. Lacy has picked my colors this year. All my flowers will be pink and white!


----------



## psow9421

*Lillies*



Paige said:


> The boys


Loved the pics of the Lillies and the Havanese! Makes me feel like summer wil be here soon! Thanks for sharing.
Pam from RI


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> Anyone have any new flower pixs? Havs and flowers? Since this is our new theme for our next quilt,I thought maybe I would bump up this old thread....
> 
> I think I'm finally going to get a new camera (point and shoot type) and I'm looking forward to photographing some more flowers and maybe even my *Quince! *


*hotoleassssssssssssseeeeeeeee!!!!hoto:*


----------



## marjrc

Julie, you BETTER take new pics of Quincy! Sheesh, girl, you are sorely lacking in sharing pics of your cutie pie. Not to mention some of Vince too, since he's such a handsome dude. So, c'mon, get shooting! 

Glad you bumped this up, Julie. I love these pics of Paige's boys. 
Next months *Photo Challenge will be all about flowers* (thinking of the new quilt too! lol) so if you all can hold off on your Havs and Flowers pictures, you'll have lots of opportunities to post them in 9 days !


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I just went back to the beginning of this thread. What FUN to see all the garden photos. Julie, I am going to sound like a parrot here - but that roundie shed is absolutely wonderful, how you've finished it and decorated it. You are one talented woman! Loved the story behind it and the history about how it was used to raise chicks. I grew up on a ranch in Mt. and have never heard of a round one, but it certainly makes sense as I can recall the chicks huddling in a corner and suffocating. Love, love, love it! And photos of Quincy too - he is a cutie. Great thread!!


----------



## Julie

Thank you Linda--:hug: This is one of my favorite threads(of course being a flower garden nut case helps!:wink

While looking at my roundie this spring I remembered this thread....and thought many would love to see all the pretty flowers and Paige's boys. Funny she had only 3 back then.....now she has a 4th--Mr.Simon the chocolate eyebrow boy!:eyebrows:


----------



## Paige

Julie, I love this thread too. I just love flowers and have already started buying some. 

Here is the boys picture from last June, I will post this years once the lillies are in full bloom again.


----------



## mintchip

Beautiful photos Paige and everyone!


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Love the photos of your boys last year Paige! I always love seeing them amongst your lovely flowers. I can't wait to see some new ones from this year too!

Sally--Love the new avatar with the flowers!:thumb:

I bought flowers and planted yesterday. Nothing beats how much fun that is! I'm am absolutely loving my new camera too. I have some great shots to share of my Vinnie boy but have too take out photos and old software before loading the new software. My computer is kinda slow,so I know it can not support both photo software programs!


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> :clap2: Love the photos of your boys last year Paige! I always love seeing them amongst your lovely flowers. I can't wait to see some new ones from this year too!
> 
> Sally--Love the new avatar with the flowers!:thumb: *Thanks Julie*
> 
> I bought flowers and planted yesterday. Nothing beats how much fun that is! I'm am absolutely loving my new camera too. I have some great shots to share of my Vinnie boy but have too take out photos and old software before loading the new software. My computer is kinda slow,so I know it can not support both photo software programs!


*I wish I had a green thumb.
Looking forward to seeing your photos Julie!*


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Wow, Paige, you do have a 'crew' and they look darling amongst your beautiful flowers! Am so impressed by you people with multiple dogs who can get them to pose like that. 

Speaking of flowers and gardens, there was a great plant sale down in Portland last weekend (it must have been great - my porch is full of plants) and heading off in about an hour to another one south of here (toward Portland - Vancouver area) that I always spend WAY too much $$ at! Another coming up next weekend that we hear we MUST go experience! Such a FUN time of year! Love working out in the yard with all the spring smells, birds chirping etc! Aug-Dog loves it too.


----------



## Missy

Well they're not Lillies, and their not Havanese, but I think this was where we were sharing our pretty flowers. This was a mini bouquet from my garden from the beginning of June. Nepata (catamint), Dogwood blossoms, Shrub Rose, Clematis, and Yarrow...all in a little juice glass. I love being able to cut my own flowers for the house.


----------



## krandall

REALLY pretty, Missy!


----------



## psow9421

Beautiful! I love this time of year when you can cut from your own garden!


----------

